# having trouble picking a WHFB army



## CommissarAidan (Apr 9, 2012)

hey heresy i have been trying to get a new WHFB army since my brother is getting lizardmen.

the army that i have to chose from is (tomb kings, WOC,DE,dwarfs)

so it would be awesome to help me pick an armyk:


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

What sort of army are you looking for? Mostly melee? Kill them at range? Dominate one phase or have the option to do well in any of them?


----------



## CommissarAidan (Apr 9, 2012)

yeah mostly just combat and shooting


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

Dwarves are good at both combat and shooting. Also they will be getting a new book (Feb or March) so look forward to new kits and toys.


----------



## KarnalBloodfist (Jan 30, 2010)

Any of the elves can be good at combat and shooting (Wood Elves have it a little harder in the combat department). Ogres have a strong shooting phase w/ ironblasters and maneaters and are brutal in combat (I have a healthy respect for mournfang).


----------

